

Ask HN: What inspired you to become an entrepreneur? - SoMuchToGrok

A very open question. I&#x27;d like to hear about the things that have inspired you to become an entrepreneur. Doesn&#x27;t matter if it&#x27;s a book, a person, an event, etc...<p>My story is boring (which is why I want to hear yours). Something changed when I witnessed the boom of online advertising in the early 2000&#x27;s. I was around 13 at the time, and had been hosting several Counter-Strike servers for my friends (and myself). Around the same time, I had been [unsuccessfully] trying to make money online (surveys, a few ponzi schemes). Eventually I learned about SEO and Adsense...within a few weeks I had a website up about managing video game servers (received ~15,000 unique visitors&#x2F;month at its peak). Walked away that summer with a little over $5,000 and I&#x27;ve had a different mindset ever since.
======
dalerus
I went to school for commercial photography and like most young photographers,
if you can't land a good job in the industry you freelance.

The years I spent being a freelance photographer taught me a lot about running
a business, but I ultimately fell in love with the freedom. Years later I read
Tim Ferris' 4-Hour Work Week and knew I wanted more work/life balance than I
was getting working for an agency.

------
andersthue
My last enployer was not very good and did some things that did not align with
my moral, so I thought to myself "I can do better than him" and started a
company with three other student friends to prove that I could do it better.

This was back in the days when coax cable & token ring was still a thing and
IE was the only browser on windows...

Took a loong time, but now I know I am doing better :)

